# The new Easton Contour Stabilizer



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like Easton has come out with a new stabilizer that looks like the stabilizers from a couple decades ago  Concept seems related to the W&W HMC line line stabs where the walls are thinner on the far end of the stabilizer. What does everyone think?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKNuYDbsJAM


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't get over the fact that it looks like a baseball bat screwed to the bow!


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

with apologies to "Field of Dreams"
If you build it they will buy.....


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Seems like legit engineering rather than just a gimmick. Will folks embrace the strange look is the next question. I guess that's why companies have top shooters use the stuff. Once a champion is using it, it becomes cooler.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

AGF's CA design is along the same lines as this, just less extreme. They were very stiff for their weight.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks cool. I think the FB s3 accomplished most of this already. 

Price?

I liked jay barrs old hair-do better.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

They are up on lancaster along with the Z Flex and A/C Pro lines. One thing I will say, I like the minimal graphics on all three. Don't know that I would choose the Contour aesthetically, but we will see what those who end up trying it say about performance.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I ordered a set today. I'm pretty excited to give them a try. I'll post a review once I've had a chance to work with them.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ryan b. said:


> Looks cool. I think the FiberBow s3 accomplished most of this already.


I thought the same thing when i watched the video. 


Chris


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if it comes with a free ball and glove so we can play catch when we get tired of shooting???


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

It follows the concept of different mass distribution along the shaft. Public visual perception is related to vibration dumping, but if this really happens, it means that the slimmer part is flexing more than the larger part, like it was in the age of ski sticks stabilizers, and surely should not be like this in the age of super stiff carbon stabilizers. So we go to the distribution of the weight along the shaft, that really changes the feeling of the archer (and the mass needed on top to get the same balance) 
A long rod without weights has by itself a totall weight and a center of gravity. In a cylindrical or anyhow linear construction (Beiter for instance, or Blade), COG should be just close to the geometrical middle of its lenght, but manufacturer sometime alter this evenon stabs made by cylindrical carbon rods. 
W&W HCM for instance in the past was also made with tip side in steel instead of Aluminium, so practically the COG was moved much to the front even without adding any weight to it. Then, as stiffness in tubes is mainly related to wall thickness and outside diameter, many went to large tubes with thin wall (largest as far as I know was made by Best Archery in mid 90's around 24 mm or more, and now 21 to 22 mm is the common size) , or small tubes with thick wall (smaller up to now include Doinker Estremo 16 mm one). But, as large means anyhow possibility to handle heavy tip weights but sensitivity to cross wind and small means less reaction to cross wind but some limits in wtip weight, large diameters/sizes are presently aimed to indoor compound shooting, while slim diameters are aimed to outdoor shooting . A large to slim should be a good compromise for both situations, if you like to feel the mass close to the riser. A slim to large to slim solution like the Fiberbow S4 is another tentative to give a different mass distribution, for instance, but average recurve archer nowsdays will probably buy stabs based slimmer size/good stiffness/nice cosmetic/reasonable price. Only. 
Search anyhow continues, helped by development in carbon technology, and solutions in stabs have not been all explored, yet.


----------

